# Friday Menu For Hamm Passengers



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have had the menus through from the truck stop

Hi Steve,

I’ve attached the two main menu’s for Truckstop, we will also have the following chef specials available

Steak & Guinness Pie £6.25 + bottle of Guinness = £7.25 
Roast Leg of lamb £6.25 + bottle of Guinness = £7.25
Vegetable Bake £5.75
Vegetable Lasagne £5.75
Beef Lasagne £6.25 
Irish Stew £6.25 + bottle of Guinness = £7.25

Bar Promotions

Guinness – buy 3 get the fourth Free
Jameson Irish Whisky - £2.00 Per 35ml Shot
Pint of Guinness + shot of Jameson Whisky - £4.50

Please note – it may be a far quicker service within the restaurant if orders are given ahead of your arrival, the number to call is 01233 502919 asking to speak with the restaurant. 

If you have any special dietary requirements please let myself know a couple of days in advance. 

*BREAKFAST MENU*
*QUICK SNACK**1**BELLY BUSTER SPECIAL**£5.95*Toasted sandwiches served with10 items, tea/coffee/ toastsalad + crisps*2**BIG BREAKIE**£5.25**18**HAM & CHEESE**£3.60*6 items, tea/coffee/ toast*19**CHEESE & TOMATO**£3.00**3**4 MEAL WHEEL DEAL**£4.50**20**CHEESE & BACON**£3.60*4 item, tea/ coffee/ toast*21**CHICKEN & CHEESE**£3.60**4**Continental breakfast**£4.90**22**CHEESY TUNA**£3.60*3 pastries + tea/ coffee*23**CHEESE & BEANS**£3.00**TRUCKERS ON THE GO!!!**FRESH PASTRIES**5**HOT FILLED BAP**£2.95**24**CROQUE MONSIEUR**£3.25**6**HOT FILLED SANDWICH**£2.95**7**HOT FILLED BAGUETTE**£3.50**8**2 TOAST/ BUTTER**£0.70**9**CEREAL PORTION**£1.40**STARTERS, DESSERTS/ SALADS**10**MUFFINS/ FLAPJACKS**£0.99**25**ALL STARTERS FROM**£2.50**11**PASTRIES/ CAKES**£1.20**26**ALL DESSERTS FROM**£1.20**12**YOGHURTS**£0.70**27**SALADS**£4.50**13**BISCUITS**£0.70**28**SOUP + CRUSTY ROLL**£2.75**14**SCRAMBLED EGGS/ BEANS**£2.60**ON TOAST**FRESHLT BAKED PIZZA**JACKET POTATO + SALAD**15**TOMATO + CHEESE**£4.75**29**PLAIN WITH BUTTER**£3.25**16**MEAT FEAST OF THE DAY**£5.99**30**CHEESE & BEANS**£3.95**17**MAKE YOUR OWN**£4.75+**31**CHEESE & BEANS**£3.95*Choose from ham, mushrooms, pepperoni*32**TUNA MAYONNAISE**£4.50*onion, peppers & cheese - 70p each*33**PRAWN MAYONNAISE**£4.50**34**CHEFS DAILY SPECIAL**£4.95*


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

ANd for a dodgy truckstop the food is exceptionally good.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

*Menu*

A bit easier to read 


Breakfast Menu

1.​​Belly-Buster Special £ 5.50
10 items with tea/coffee + toast​
2.​​Big Breakie £ 4.75
6 items with tea/ coffee + toast​
3.​​4 Wheel Meal Deal
4 items with tea / coffee + toast £4.00​
4.​​Continental Breakfast
3 (pain au chocolate /croissant)
with a tea /coffee £4.00

Truckers on the go.​

5.​​Hot Filled Floured Bap £2.85​
6.​​Hot Filled Sandwich £2.85​
7.​​Hot Filled Baguette £3.50​
8.​​2 Toast & Butter £0.60​
9.​​Cereal Portion £1.25​
10.​​Muffins/ Flapjacks £0.99​
11.​​Danish/ Donuts/ Scones £0.99​
12.​​Yoghurts £0.70​
13.​​Biscuits £0.70​
14.​​Scrambled Egg or Beans £2.50
+2 Toast

Freshly Baked Pizza​

Stone baked pizza made to order​15.​​Tomato + Cheese £ 4.75​
16.​​Meat Feast of the Day £ 5.99​
17.​​Make Your Own £4.75 +
Ham, mushroom, pepperoni, onion,
pepper, tomato, cheese. 70p each)

Quick Snack Menu​Toasted Sandwiches:
served with salad & onion rings​18.​​Ham & Cheese £3.50​
19.​​Cheese & Onion £2.95​
20.​​Cheese & Bacon £3.50​
21.​​Chicken & Cheese £3.50​
22.​​Cheesy Tuna £3.50​
23.​​Cheese & Beans £2.95

Fresh Pastries​24.​​Selection of freshly made pastries
straight from the local patisserie. £0.99

Starters, Desserts & Salads​

25.​​All Others Starters £2.25-£2.95​
26.​​All Desserts £0.99-£2.50​
27.​​Salads £4. 50​
28.​​Soup of the Day +Roll £2.75

Jacket Potato & Salad​29.​​Plain with Butter £3.25​
30.​​Cheese & Bacon £3.95​
31.​​Cheese & Beans £3.95​
32.​​Tuna Mayonnaise £4.50​
33.​​Prawn Mayo £4.50​
34.​​Chef’s Daily Special £4.95​


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

diablo has far too much time on his hands methinks :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

lol I havent just thought id help out again


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you should have some american cuisine


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

do they sell lager with the meals instead of guiness:lol2:


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

ade said:


> do they sell lager with the meals instead of guiness:lol2:


or Wine for the LADIES


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

ade said:


> do they sell lager with the meals instead of guiness:lol2:





ade said:


> or Wine for the LADIES


Yes, the usual bar stuff, beer, lager cider, wine, shorts, bottled tarts fuel (breezers) etc etc.: victory:
Graham.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

i want 
Roast Leg of lamb £6.25 + bottle of Guinness = £7.25
Becci wants
Beef Lasagne £6.25


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

LOL Jake trust me go for the MIX GRILL


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> LOL Jake trust me go for the MIX GRILL


but i want a bottle of guiness lol,you having mix grill?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Yup im havin a mixgrill  gotta mate its pukka


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> LOL Jake trust me go for the MIX GRILL


 
mixed grill = blokes talk for; can't be bothered deciding so gimme a bit of everything.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> mixed grill = blokes talk for; can't be bothered deciding so gimme a bit of everything.


Yup  and its proper tasty


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

do we only get it if we go to hotel? and if everyone get's it is it like that mingin aeroplane food because that stuff really makes me  all over the floor and then  all over mum, then  all over dad....

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Lol its open to everyone whos going on the coach and its reallllly tasty hmmmmmmm  cant wait to get there now for my mix grill.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Nah i am goin for the sirloin steak


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

rob-stl-07 said:


> do we only get it if we go to hotel? and if everyone get's it is it like that mingin aeroplane food because that stuff really makes me  all over the floor and then  all over mum, then  all over dad....
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Its good food, freshly cooked, and they buy from a reputable supplier, MEEEEEE


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

whats this?!.... eek im confused...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> whats this?!.... eek im confused...


Not hard is it 

It's the menu of what food and drink will be available when the coach/es stop at Ashford at the Ashford truck stop, it means, you get up, get off the coach, walk into the coach stop, order your num nums, eat said num nums, then leave (tip discretionary) and you then wander to the coach you were on, locate your seat (GPS charged at £3 per 20 seconds, tis a Magellan don't you know  ) then you sit down, digest your meal in comfort and continue on your merry way along with the rest of the passengers.

Or if thats too confusin:

You > leave coach > go into truck stop > get food > get back on coach > get driven to Hamm.

:no1:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Its good food, freshly cooked, and they buy from a reputable supplier, MEEEEEE


YYuuummm tarantular leg soup, tastey:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

No point gina partaking, she will only up chuck it all, what a waste !!

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Nah i am goin for the sirloin steak


Can't handle the size of the mix grill then Steve


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> i want
> Roast Leg of lamb £6.25 + bottle of Guinness = £7.25
> Becci wants
> Beef Lasagne £6.25


No i dont :bash:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Not hard is it
> 
> It's the menu of what food and drink will be available when the coach/es stop at Ashford at the Ashford truck stop, it means, you get up, get off the coach, walk into the coach stop, order your num nums, eat said num nums, then leave (tip discretionary) and you then wander to the coach you were on, locate your seat (GPS charged at £3 per 20 seconds, tis a Magellan don't you know  ) then you sit down, digest your meal in comfort and continue on your merry way along with the rest of the passengers.
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol  i didnt knwo we were stopping stopping... i thoguht we were going there to pick others up....




Young_Gun said:


> Not hard is it
> 
> It's the menu of what food and drink will be available when the coach/es stop at Ashford at the Ashford truck stop, it means, you get up, get off the coach, walk into the coach stop, order your num nums, eat said num nums, then leave (tip discretionary) and you then wander to the coach you were on, locate your seat (GPS charged at £3 per 20 seconds, tis a Magellan don't you know  ) then you sit down, digest your meal in comfort and continue on your merry way along with the rest of the passengers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol  i didnt knwo we were stopping stopping... i thoguht we were going there to pick others up....


Give this a read, might help you out a bit 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/98149-hamm-final-details.html


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok ok im a little slow 


Young_Gun said:


> Give this a read, might help you out a bit
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/98149-hamm-final-details.html


----------

